# 

## monikaa13

Pomożcie wybrać jakiś rozsądny, nie drogi agregat na budowę. Z takich "normalnych" znaleźliśmy:

1. Nutool - 2kW 
2. Flora - 3kW 
3. Einhell - 2kW (najgłośniejszy) 
4. Kipor - 2kW (najcichszy) 
5. Nupower - 2kW 
6. Graphite - 2kW 

Czy ktoś używał, któryś z tych. Szukałam na forum ale za dużo w tym temacie nie ma. Są ogólne rozmowy o agregatach i koniec. Parę osób poleca Einhella ale on jest najgłośniejszy, co oczywiście nie jest złe jak miałby być taki dobry ale może wypowiedzą się użytkownicy. A może jakieś inne do 1500zł, podawajcie nazwy.
Będę wdzięczna za pomoc.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zbyszek 1'

Ja przetestowałem kilka agregatów. Całą budowę ciągnę na agregacie. Także zależy jak długo i ile będziesz go używał.

Zacząłem od jakiegoś chińczyka z allegro który miał siłę za jakieś 1300 zł. działał chyba z miesiąc i padł.
Ponieważ ekipie musiałem zapewnić prąd kupiłem einhela takiego który miał siłe, kosztował coś około 3 tys.
Dojechałem z nim do dachu i zakończyłem sezon. 
W następnym sezonie jak przyjechała ekipa stawiać ścianki wewnętrzne padł. 
Wcześniejszego chińczyka firma od której kupiłem nie chciała mi naprawić (coś tam wymyślili)
A Einhela wysłałem do naprawy gwarancyjnej
Pożyczyłem od znajomego jakiś mał agregat (nie potrzebowałem siły) ale on chodził tylko 30 min i się przegrzewał.
Zmuszony dogadałem się z gościem w sklepie i kupiłem z możliwością oddania ( jak nie będzie mi pasował) agregat Hondy z 5 tyś.
Na tym agregacie dokończyli mi ścianki.
Po 2 tyg odesłali mi nowego Einhella (super gwarancja - na ich koszt wysłałem i tak samo na ich koszt otrzymałem agregat z powrotem)
Na tym dojechałem do tynków.
W trakcie robienia tynków okradli mi budowę i straciłem także agregat.
Ekipa od tynków czekała i betoniarkę mieli na siłę, więc kupiłem jakiegoś chińczyka bez siły w castoramie za 900 zł i zamieniłem się z sąsiadem który miał einhela na siłę ale nie korzystał z niej.
Także po moich perypetiach zostałem z chińczykiem z casto za 900 zł.

Wniosek  jaki wyciągnąłem z tej lekcji jest taki:
Powinienem był kupić agregat np. Hondy ze stabilizatorem napięcia za około 5-6 tyś i zabierać go z budowy i pozostał by mi porządny sprzęt do którego można podłączyć elektronikę. Można by go było wykorzystać w razie awarii w domu.
Na pewno był by mniej awaryjny a jak ma się do budowy 40 km to załatwienie drobnej nawet sprawy jest bardzo uciążliwe.

Także zastanów się jak mocno będzie obciążony i jak długo będziesz go używał.
Einhel ma dobry system gwarancyjny co według mnie jest dużym plusem

----------


## monikaa13

No czytałam właśnie, że Einhell w miarę dobry, cena też ok. 
Ja potrzebuję prądu, by zacząć. Prąd miał być już w zeszłym roku. Jak do tej pory nie ma  :smile:  ale tłumaczą, że do sierpnia powinien być. Nie wiem dokładnie też kiedy zaczniemy budowę. Chcieliśmy w marcu ale mamy problemy z architektem i nie wiadomo kiedy dostaniemy pozwolenie na budowę. Dlatego nie będziemy kupowali agregatu za 5tys. na pewno. Dla nas to za dużo, na taką rzecz ale dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## Bier nat

Ja też miałem 3 agregaty, zacząłem od 800 zł, a skończyłem na 2500, wszystkie się choc raz zepsuły w trakcie budowy.
Ale ostateczenie się ich pozbyłem (dwa zwróciłem w sklepie) a trzeci, który mi niestety naparwiali sprzedałem dalej.
Marek nie pomnę.
Jedno jest pewne - najważniejsza rzecz to gwarancja.

----------


## Croolick

Endress. Podobno firma przywzoita i siedząca przede wszystkim w agregatah.
Mam taki coś 2,1kW. Opędziłem nim póki co stan zero plus kawałek ścian parteru. Jedyny problem to zrywajacy sie sznurek.  :Wink2:  Po oczyszczeniu z wapna i piachu wyglada (prawie ) jak nowy. Bardzo fajny i dobry kontakt z serwisem. ( Pracownik Castoramy  przelał olej i ciężko odpalal na poczatku)
Gdybym miał teraz kupowac jeszcze raz wziąłbym Endressa.
http://www.endress-polska.pl/  :smile:  


Prawda jest taka, że większość agregatów w cenach1-1,5kzł prezentuje podbny poziom jakościowy a będwały budowlańcy potrafią zepsuć nawet młotek.  :Mad:

----------


## kenji

Swego czasu siedziałem mocno w nieco większych agregatach (takich od 250kVA). 
Generalnie jeśli z maluchów to patrz na to czy któryś jest na silniku Hondy. Może wtedy dłużej pochodzi.

Większość małych agregatów pochodzi z Chin. Różnie może być z ich jakością.
Z tych firm co wymieniłaś znam Einhella.

Osobna sprawa to kultura użytkowania tego sprzętu.

----------


## synkopa

Mam Kipora 2,6 KW. Nie polecam. W wyniku nieszczelności kranika sączące się paliwo dokonało całkowitej destrukcji plastiku w tempie 1 godziny. Plastik po prostu popękał w rękach i teraz agregat nie ma już obudowy. Chiński chłam.

----------


## bst

Ja mam stary agregat z demobilu PAB-2, dalem za niego mniej niz 200zl. Mial na liczniku kilkanascie motogodzin.
Agregat ma 2.5kW i tyle faktycznie ma. Opedzilem nim stawianie ogrodzenia, spawanie bramy, stawianie blaszaka.
Wada to jego waga (~100kg) i halas. A tak to dziala nawet na rozpuszczalniku.
 Na pewno to lepszy wybor niz chinszczyzna.

----------


## Zbyszek 1'

Ja też potrzebowałem prądu żeby zacząć. Minęło 2 lata a prądu dalej nie mam.
Zgodne z umową powinienem mieć rok temu.
Dowiedz się jaką betoniarkę mają murarze - tzn. czy potrzebujesz siły czy nie.

Też tak myślałem jak Ty, i dlatego zacząłem od agregatu za 1300 zł.

Einhell to też chińszczyzna ale mają dobrą gwarancję.
Endres - to był ten co po pół godziny mi się wyłączał.

Wiadomo że wszystko zależy od kultury użytkowania. Ale taki sprzęt naprawdę dostaje mocno w kość na budowie. Często jest tak że jak rano go odpalą to na koniec dnia wyłączą. Ja miałem tego 9,5 KW - karnister benzynki dziennie. 

Jak będziesz kupować einhella to nie kupuj tańszego a bez gwarancji (często są takie sprzęty na allegro).

----------


## monikaa13

To, że gwarancję trzeba mieć to wiem. Męża kusi Flora, polska firma, daje 2 lata gwarancji i ma 3kW, no i ciągle pozostaje Einhell ze swoim bardzo dobrym serwisem gwarancyjnym. 
Dzięki za opinie.

----------


## gremlin2000

Flora - typowa chinszczyzna jak i Einhel itp wszystkie teraz sa made in china.
Z silnikami hondy prawie nitk nie prdukuje za to masowo z Kopia hondy czyli wyglada jak honda i tyle ma wspolengo, inen materialy , spasowanie, dokladnosc.

Gwarancja wazne ale bedzie uszkodzenie z winy uzytkownika to i tak nie uznaja.

----------


## gremlin2000

Flora - typowa chinszczyzna jak i Einhel itp wszystkie teraz sa made in china.
Z silnikami hondy prawie nitk nie prdukuje za to masowo z Kopia hondy czyli wyglada jak honda i tyle ma wspolengo, inen materialy , spasowanie, dokladnosc.

Gwarancja wazne ale bedzie uszkodzenie z winy uzytkownika to i tak nie uznaja.

----------


## monikaa13

No ok. ale z silnikami Hondy to kosztują trochę więcej niestety  :sad:

----------


## tomekwil

Witam
A ja cały stan surowy zamknięty zrobiłem na jakimś agregaciku 2,4kw kupionym na allegro za około 800zł (może miałem szczęście), po roku stania miał problemy z odpaleniem ale wystarczyła mała kosmetyka i chodzi dalej, dzisiaj jedzie na następną budowe.

----------


## shox

pozdrawiam.ciągnę budowę na Endressie.chodzi codziennie po 10h i nie ma problemu.kup taki o 3kw minimalnie bo będzie się wyłączał np przy uruchomieniu szlifierki np 1200w.ja rozwiązałem ten problem w taki sposób że odpiąłem przełącznik bezpieczeństwa i mam spięte wszystko  na "krótko".jedyny mankament to często zrywający się sznurek

----------


## monikaa13

Po intensywnych poszukiwaniach i godzinach przemyśleń  :wink:  skłaniamy się do zakupu agregatu Einhell RT-PG 3250 Red Line http://www.narzedziowy.com.pl/produc...ducts_id=28850
Przeważył stosunek jakości i możliwości do ceny, no i dodatkowo dobre warunki gwarancyjne.

----------


## NJerzy

Z wymienionych w pierwszym poście kupiłbym Kipor.

----------


## monikaa13

Jednak sprawa nie wygląda tak prosto jakby się wydawało. Odwiedziliśmy dzisiaj Castoramę i Leroy. Na horyzoncie pojawiły się dwa nowe agregaty: 

- Rockworth - 3kW - Diesel - za 2000zł 
- Nupower - 4,5kW - za 1600zł 

Być może to byłby lepszy zakup, jak sądzicie?

----------


## PROAT1

Z tych dwóch brałbym diesla, który napewno mniej spali. Jednak szukałbym hondy, nawet używanej. Chińszczyzny raczej po budowie nie odsprzedasz, a na honde zawsze trafi sie amator.

Zapamietaj motto "biednego nie stać na byle co". Kupisz chińszczyzne to tylko stracisz nerwy, kase i czas a sumasumarum wyjdzie Cie drożej niz byś kupiła od razu coś porządnego.

----------


## monikaa13

Ja wiem, że hondy dobre ale... 
-nowe za drogie, mimo wszystko. Czytam opinie ludzi, którzy całe domy pobudowali na agregatach za 800zł
-używane może i fajne i dobre ale bez gwarancji, w razie czego nic nie zrobię, a tak zawsze te 2 lata mam 

Muszę patrzeć racjonalnie, a nie chciałabym kupować agregatu za ponad 3tys. bo przyznaję, że nawet te 2 to już dużo, co zrobić.

----------


## PROAT1

Ale uzywana hondę łatwo naprawić, bo jest dużo części zamienych. A po drugie ona przeżyje nowe chińskie agregaty.

Jeżeli masz 2 tys na agregat to dołożenie jeszcze tysiąca wg mnie ma sens. Albo kup coś naprawde taniego za 800zł i licz na fart albo kup juz cos dobrego np. honda za 3tys. Kupowanie chińskiego agregatu za ok. 2tys wg mnie bezsensu.

ten jest fajny za 1400zł.
http://allegro.pl/item527336008_hond...y_ex_1900.html

----------


## monikaa13

Słuchajcie jeszcze. Jak ważne jest w agregatach AVR? Czy wystarczy sama stabilizacja ale nie elektroniczna?

----------


## Mały

"Muszę patrzeć racjonalnie, a nie chciałabym kupować agregatu za ponad 3tys. bo przyznaję, że nawet te 2 to już dużo, co zrobić."
 Sytuacja rzeczywista:
 agregat kupiony za ok 4 tys (potrzebowaliśmy 400V i prąd min 8A), chińszczyzna, odpalamy, czas pracy 1,06 h i...padł(na szczęście mieliśmy na Solinie kilkaset mb kabla  :wink:  ). 
Reklamacji nie uwzględniono "bo żeśmy go zepsuli(wersja 1)", " zniszczyli" wersja 2), "nieprawidłowo użytkowali(wersja3).
 A jak było? 
 Ano po rozpakowaniu przegląd całego urządzenia (kurrna nie zauważyliśmy popękanego akumulatora), sprawdzenie oleju , zalanie paliwem i rozruch ściśle wg instrukcji obsługi.
 To teraz krótko - lepiej wywalić 1000 zł na badziewie które walnie w najmniej spodziewanym momencie? Czy może lepiej kupić firówkę za 3 tys , a po budowie zrobić mały przeglądzik i pogonić jeszcze za parę ładnych zeta na allegro?
 Aha drobiazg - pamiętaj, że te na ok. 2kW nie pociągną np elektronicznego udaru (np Boscha 7 czy 11).

----------


## robdk

No tak, ale dziś w radiu mówili, że nakryli warsztat gdzie chińszczyzna się transformowała w hondę i inne markowe sprzęty w tym agregaty za pomocą gustownych naklejek i szły na handel - teraz kupić coś takiego za 3k zł i klapa, więc tak do końca to nie wiadomo, co się kupuje, chyba, że u rzetelnego dystrybutora Hondy

----------


## monikaa13

Dzięki za wszystkie odpowiedzi. Pewnie niektórzy będą nie pocieszeni ale agregat kupiony. 
Endress ESE 6000 BS - 5kW, max. 5,5kw - cena 2990zł 

Piszcie co chcecie. 
Jak dla mnie cena porażająca,  trudno będę teraz jadła tylko chleb z wodą  :big grin:

----------


## PROAT1

No to teraz trzymamy za niego kciuki, niech Ci dobze słuzy. Napisz za jakis czas w tym temacie jak sie sprawuje.

----------


## monikaa13

Ok. jak nie zapomnę to na pewno napiszę, a już całkiem na pewno jak się zepsuje  :big grin:  Podobno wszystkie się psują?!

----------


## redlum

podbije temat - szukam agregatu 7kW - jakie marki polecacie?

----------


## Kornacki

Jaki agregat prądotwórczy wybrać?  - polecam stronę http://www.wa-tech.pl/index.php?opti...d=22&Itemid=36

Zamieszczona jest tam tabela o jakiej mocy powinniśmy wybrać agregat._ "Z praktyki wynika, że zapotrzebowanie urządzeń na energie zwykle jest większe niż podaje producent. Warto wybrać generator który ma około 20% więcej mocy niż zakładamy, że będzie potrzebne. W przypadku urządzeń trój-fazowych sytuacja jest nieco inna. Warto sprawdzić jaka wymagana jest moc rozruchowa urządzenia które chcemy zasilić. Rozruch silników indukcyjnych charakteryzuje się wysokim prądem rozruchowym IR."_

----------


## cuuube

odgrzeje kotleta...

ma ktoś do czynienia z agregatem Hitachi z silnikiem Mitsubishi ? Mam auto z pod znaku trzech diamentów które ma ponad 300tyś km ,serce V6 to nie to samo co w agregacie ale może również są dobre ?

----------


## paroofka

to ja tez odgrzeję wątek. może nie znam się na tym tak jak specjaliście, ale sprawdź przede wszytskim uzwojenie czy hest miedziane. w moim domu mmay agregat Kruzer i sprawdza sie b. dobrze i ma takie parametry: 

Wyposażenie seryjne:

    Silniki 1-cylindrowe chłodzone powietrzem
    Akumulator w przypadku modeli z rozruchem elektrycznym
    Wyświetlacz kontrolny SIN 09 – WBB 3
    System Professional ULTRA Line
    Prądnica samowzbudna
    Automatyczna cyfrowa regulacja napięcia wyjściowego AVR
    Automatyczna regulacja częstotliwości (możliwość podłączenia czułych urządzeń elektronicznych)
    Optyczny wskaźnik poziomu paliwa w zbiorniku
    Duży zbiornik paliwa 15/25 litrów
    Wbudowany czujnik przeciążeniowy
    Wbudowany czujnik ciśnienia oleju
    Uchwyty i kółka transportowe (opcja)

Dane techniczne agregatu:
Częstotliwość: 	50Hz
Moc nominalna: 	2,5 kW 
Moc maksymalna: 	3 kW
Napięcie: 	230V
Ilość pól prądnicy: 	1
Ilość faz: 	Jednofazowy
System kontroli: 	Samokontrola i stabilizacja napięcia AVR
Typ silnika: 	Jednocylindrowy, 4-suwowy, OHV
Moc silnika: 	 6,5 KM / 4,8 kW

----------


## stan_by

możesz cos więcej napisać o tym Kruzer? to na pewno polska firma?

----------


## paroofka

tak, firma polska, tylko produkują w chinach, ale standardy typowo nasze :wink:  porządny sprzęt

----------


## szuszan

Kruzer to polska firma (Wrocław chyba  :smile:  ) ale producenci sprzętu to japońska marka. Treaz wchodzilem na ich stronke i jest sporo informacji jak ktos jest zainteresowany to mysle,ze bezproblemowo mozna znalezc je tam :smile:

----------


## kokos155

AGREGAT einhell to totalna porażka,działał tyle że w sumie zużyłem ok 4l paliwa i właśnie TRZDECI raz nawalił za każdym razem co innego, serwis  einhell we Wrocławiu to jeszcze wieksza porażka niż sam produkt ,czas naprawy 2 tyg. kontakt koszmarny ,jak już się dodzwonisz to i tak gówno się dowiesz bo serwisant nie udziela żadnych informacji tylko odsyła do strony int. ostatnio po wysłaniu agregatu do naprawy serwis mi go odesłał nienaprawiony bez żadnej informacji , bo jak twierdził w formularzu nie podałem miejsca zakupu. kiedy te firmy zaczną szanować w tym kraju klienta!!! ....

----------


## Dante1986

Witam , sorki za odgrzanie kotleta, ale jak to jest w dzisiejszych czasach z tymi agregatami, warto się w to bawić za około 800 PLN i liczyć że da radę czy lepiej coś lepszego ??? Ogólnie potrzebuje agregat do systemu gospodarczego na budowe.
Do używania małej betoniarki 120L , szlifierki kątowej , piły elektrycznej.

----------


## WojtekEX

Ja akurat u siebie mam kruzera- już kilka lat i daje radę bez problemu. Według mnie lepiej dołożyć i mieć coś lepszego.

----------

